# Tired of thses F*cking LFS



## L10452 (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm writing this because too many of us buy "Rhoms" from our local LFS and are told we have rhoms. We come out here and our expert members tell us that they could be something else other than rhoms. This sh*t f*cking sucks and I believe the lfs' should straighten their sh*t out or something. We pay good money and get excited thinking we have rhoms to find out it could be something else. Something should be done or just stop buying from them all together. I bought another "Rhom" today and I asked the manager which kind was it and his reply was, " It's a Rhombeus". No sh*t Scooby, but what kind of rhom is it? He said a black one. f*cking dummy... this guy was killing me. Maybe I should've killed him. I asked what kind as far as what river was it collected from? He did not know. This is the sh*t I'm talking about fellas, maybe we should just order from Pedro & George. The hell with our local lfs. What do ya' think?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

jjust buy from an experienced LFS then


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

i agree most lfs don't have a clue what they are selling...but sometimes when someone of the site gets a "rhom" and it turns out to be somehting else, it ends up being a more expencive somethign else and teh end up getting one hell fo a deal on a rare fish

the problem is that serras are too hard to tell apart as juvis, and a good way to fix this woudl be to make teh cheap ass stores invest in some dna testing on their fish or something *yeah ight*


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Collect yourself dude. Just buy from another source.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

L10452 said:


> I bought another "Rhom" today and I asked the manager which kind was it and his reply was, " It's a Rhombeus". No sh*t Scooby, but what kind of rhom is it? He said a black one. f*cking dummy... this guy was killing me. Maybe I should've killed him. I asked what kind as far as what river was it collected from? He did not know. This is the sh*t I'm talking about fellas, maybe we should just order from Pedro & George. The hell with our local lfs. What do ya' think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What makes you think Pedro and George have the exact specific name and aren't just tacking on "black diamond xingu" rhom on a fish they think meets the description? Pedro is selling a "Gold Diamond Piranha" from columbia, what the f*ck is a gold diamond piranha exactly? You're deluded if you think of a rhom as anything other than a rhom, Pedro didn't catch the fish with his own fishing pole so he doesn't even know for sure where it came from beyond the word of his source in the country.

Maybe if the lfs guy just made something up and told you it was a "yellow araguia high back diamond spot rhombeus" you'd be happy, no? If he's such a f*cking dummy for not knowing the collection point you're twice the f*cking dummy for expecting that from an lfs and believing anyone who tells you were it comes from just because they said so.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im in canada and it would cost me an arm and a leg to buy from george and pedro so im pretty much FUCKED and stuck with my brandti i thought and was TOLD was a rhom


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> im in canada and it would cost me an arm and a leg to buy from george and pedro so im pretty much FUCKED and stuck with my brandti i thought and was TOLD was a rhom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea that sucks man.. I live out in California and it cost me an arm and leg to get my "P" ($50). Ive ordered from both aquascape and Riverwonder and ive only had success with one "Aquascape" when i ordered my black diamond Rhom my only complaint was that his fins were a lil tore up but nothing serious other than that i got what i payed for. Now with Riverwonder me and some friends ordered some Black P's together baby ones about an inch 1/2 to 2 inch too young to tell what we got few months later turns out they had shipped us some baby"red bellies" instead of the "black rhoms" we thought we had ordered.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> im in canada and it would cost me an arm and a leg to buy from george and pedro so im pretty much FUCKED and stuck with my brandti i thought and was TOLD was a rhom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Several of the big als locations in Toronto have rhoms in stock dude


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Piranha Fan said:


> Yea that sucks man.. I live out in California and it cost me an arm and leg to get my "P" ($50). Ive ordered from both aquascape and Riverwonder and ive only had success with one "Aquascape" when i ordered my black diamond Rhom my only complaint was that his fins were a lil tore up but nothing serious other than that i got what i payed for. Now with Riverwonder me and some friends ordered some Black P's together baby ones about an inch 1/2 to 2 inch too young to tell what we got few months later turns out they had shipped us some baby"red bellies" instead of the "black rhoms" we thought we had ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered from Riverwonders once. I got red bellies too, but thats what I ordered








Still, they were smaller than advertised and not very high quality. I would definitely avoid this supplier!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Several of the big als locations in Toronto have rhoms in stock dude
> [snapback]850166[/snapback]​


ill have to check them out if im in the area.......... im just affraid of what i might get or have to pay again for a real "rhom" because now i have a brandti taking up the space of what i wanted for a rhom any idea on prices eltwitcho?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

L10452 said:


> I asked the manager which kind was it and his reply was, " It's a Rhombeus". No sh*t Scooby, but what kind of rhom is it? He said a black one. f*cking dummy... this guy was killing me. Maybe I should've killed him. [snapback]850004[/snapback]​


HAHAHA :laugh: That was a classic...

But dont feel bad, your not the first and wont be the last. Alot of folks always get disappointed when they trust their instincts with what the LFS employee tells them about their product, only to be mistakenwith what they've purchased after showing the PFury community with pics. I dont care to diss all LFS considering that the 2 best known distributors on the site for P's are also LFS which know their Ps well. So before buying, we always encourage for members to do their homework so they dont go by the same mistaken paths that others have walked thru.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

but its not like you can id a small serra really so all u can do is trust they know what they are talking about


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

after all it is their job........... they should know what fish are which ......... its like a doctor not knowing which organ is which when thats what his job is to know...... if you are in the business of selling fish/pets you should know what it is you are selling


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

True mis Ids suck, but sometimes it can work out for the better. Last week i was in a lfs and they had a manuelli marked as a "black piranha". Only $40. I would have bought if i had the money for another tank.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

what!!!!!!!!! where is the store?


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

waspride said:


> True mis Ids suck, but sometimes it can work out for the better. Last week i was in a lfs and they had a manuelli marked as a "black piranha". Only $40. I would have bought if i had the money for another tank.
> [snapback]850883[/snapback]​


Rhode Island


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> after all it is their job........... they should know what fish are which ......... its like a doctor not knowing which organ is which when thats what his job is to know...... if you are in the business of selling fish/pets you should know what it is you are selling
> [snapback]850424[/snapback]​


If even scientists have the hardest time ID-ing piranha's in many cases, do you really think sellers know at all times what they have?
I agree, it's their job to give it a thorough try, and the least they can do is getting to know the collection point of wild-caught fish they sell, but you have to stay realistic here.

Besides that, and this is what people tend to overlook while ranting and raving about how dumb LFS employees are, it's also partly the customer's responsibility - there are plenty of methods to let others have a look at the fish before actually buying it.
If people are active on-line, and visit fish forums from time to time, they probably know more about piranha's than the LFS employee in the first place...


----------



## Michaeljames (Jan 14, 2005)

I only buy from Big Al's. right now the one in scarborough has a couple 
6" Black Piranha's (all separate tanks) for $300 each 
I always see P's in there around 6" for under $75 somtimes waay under 75
the long haired guy is the best person to talk to about any issues your havin, never failed me yet (geesh he must be sick of me!)

btw newbie question "what is LFS?" local fish store?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Michaeljames said:


> I only buy from Big Al's. right now the one in scarborough has a couple
> 6" Black Piranha's (all separate tanks) for $300 each
> I always see P's in there around 6" for under $75 somtimes waay under 75
> the long haired guy is the best person to talk to about any issues your havin, never failed me yet (geesh he must be sick of me!)
> ...


yeah lfs is local fish store......... also $300 for a 6 inch rhom is insanely over priced..........


----------



## L10452 (Nov 19, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> What makes you think Pedro and George have the exact specific name and aren't just tacking on "black diamond xingu" rhom on a fish they think meets the description? Pedro is selling a "Gold Diamond Piranha" from columbia, what the f*ck is a gold diamond piranha exactly? You're deluded if you think of a rhom as anything other than a rhom, Pedro didn't catch the fish with his own fishing pole so he doesn't even know for sure where it came from beyond the word of his source in the country.
> 
> Maybe if the lfs guy just made something up and told you it was a "yellow araguia high back diamond spot rhombeus" you'd be happy, no? If he's such a f*cking dummy for not knowing the collection point you're twice the f*cking dummy for expecting that from an lfs and believing anyone who tells you were it comes from just because they said so.
> [snapback]850039[/snapback]​


the f*ck is wrong with u man? I'm complaining becasue lfs should have better ways to find out what their products are. You're the dummy for bringing up this stupid ass sh*t about Pedro and a pole. We can complain and talk about anything pertaining to Ps here so talk your sh*t with someone else.


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 15, 2004)

L10452 said:


> the f*ck is wrong with u man? I'm complaining becasue lfs should have better ways to find out what their products are. You're the dummy for bringing up this stupid ass sh*t about Pedro and a pole. We can complain and talk about anything pertaining to Ps here so talk your sh*t with someone else.
> [snapback]851282[/snapback]​


Dont sweat it man , el taco is always doing stuff like this . You have the right to say what you want . Hes always insulting people the way he does .


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

I guess I just got lucky at my LFS...
Actually it was in Brantford but not too far from home.

Anyways, the one I got looks the spitting image of the one advertized on Aquascape, identified as a "Black Diamond Rhom"

Someone else called it Xingu Rhom...I'm no expert but it has the same markings, and yellow colour just under the chin and behind the gills as well as the lower fin beneath the tail (sorry I can't name that body part







)

It even shows a faded black humeral spot behind the gill plates along with the red eyes... If I could get my black to sit still for the camera long enough, I would show you a picture that would look like a twin of the one on Auquascape.

I have to say, this one is the most exciting P I've ever owned!!!

On a side note, this guy was selling another P as the same kind at the same time as I bought mine.
Clearly they were both very different in appearance but he swore they were taken from the same river...It was definetly a Serra species but looked very yellow, less agressive, and had clear eyes.

Just makes you wonder that if what the LFS guy tells you, is what he was told by his supplier... What else can they do.

Speedy


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Today I called up a bunch of lfs's to ask what single species P's they got. One place said they had an orange piranha for 100$ cdn. When I asked the scientific name they replied "Serrasalmus Pygocentrus".


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

Cobra said:


> Today I called up a bunch of lfs's to ask what single species P's they got. One place said they had an orange piranha for 100$ cdn. When I asked the scientific name they replied "Serrasalmus Pygocentrus".:laugh:
> [snapback]851677[/snapback]​


that's hilarious!!!!!


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Cobra said:


> Today I called up a bunch of lfs's to ask what single species P's they got. One place said they had an orange piranha for 100$ cdn. When I asked the scientific name they replied "Serrasalmus Pygocentrus".:laugh:
> [snapback]851677[/snapback]​


WTF IS IT A RHOM+REDBELLY MUTATION


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

L10452 said:


> the f*ck is wrong with u man? I'm complaining becasue lfs should have better ways to find out what their products are. You're the dummy for bringing up this stupid ass sh*t about Pedro and a pole. We can complain and talk about anything pertaining to Ps here so talk your sh*t with someone else.
> [snapback]851282[/snapback]​


The f*ck is wrong with me? Chill the f*ck out, how about you wipe the foam from your chin, take a nice long walk and return when you're ready to talk like a big boy. When you can write a response that isn't "OMG AND HE f*cking DIDN"T FUCKIG f*ck KNOW WHAT THE f*ck WHERE THE f*ck THE f*cking DUMMY GOT THE f*cking FISH FROM AND I f*cking FUCKED f*ck SCREAMED AND HES A f*cking DUMMY AND I f*cking DONT KNOW BUT HE SHOULD AND HES A DUMMY AND A f*cking IDIOT AND f*ck THE LFS AND f*ck THE GUY WHO DOESNT KNOW THE f*cking sh*t I SHOULD f*cking RESEARCH FOR MY f*cking SELF f*ck f*ck f*ck f*ck" we can talk









For anyone else, fish stores get their fish from distributors usually associated with the chain the store is a part of. They do not call up brazillian fish international to pick up some rhoms from the rio *****, then call up the texas fish society for some texas cichlids then call some dude in africa and tell them to grab some cichlids from his net and send them over. They get their fish from one central distributor, who gets their fish from farms and sources all over the world. This central distributor deals with tens of thousands of fish and can not keep the collection records of all these fish in numbered tanks with a big inventory system to send over to the local fish stores with their order. It's not practical, and it's impossible to have an lfs know these things. It's one thing that an lfs should know what they are selling so that you get the correct species, but to think they're a dummy because they don't know the collection point and start foaming at the mouth is the attitude of a f*cking moron.

Dan there is also two rhoms in PJs Pet Center in the scarborough town center, one is about 5 inches or so and is a dull black color for 100 dollars. The other is a three inch juvenile specimen with mild heater burn on his side, he's selling for 50-75 dollars (I can't remember). He's got a bit of red around his belly and gills which means he might be a Sanchezi but that's basically the same thing as a rhom anyhow, and he does have red eyes already. Both fish you'll have to look around for as they don't look too accustomed to their environment and are thus hiding in back of the tank.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Bilbo said:


> Dont sweat it man , el taco is always doing stuff like this . You have the right to say what you want . Hes always insulting people the way he does .
> [snapback]851581[/snapback]​












Still waiting on your waaaahburger and french cries?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have to agree with elTwitcho on this. You people put way too much stock on others. You think a $7.00 employee is going to go that extra effort to know the exact river every fish in the store came from? You are being unrealistic. Also, Like Dan said, IDing small serras is not easy so you go by what you are told....You are told its a rhom so you sell it as a rhom.

Damn, give some people a little knowledge and they start trashing people. I would bet 99% of you didnt know a rhom from a pacu before you found this site or started doing some looking on the internet....but now you know it all.....whatever.....we get one of these threads every few weeks so enjoy your superiority.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

> *I bought another "Rhom" today and I asked the manager which kind was it and his reply was, " It's a Rhombeus".*


And you know what....he is 100% correct. You can toss any lable you want on a rhombeus but it is still a rhombeus.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i agree wiht u grosse gurke the lfs around here r not that bad but a 7$ worker is not going to be able to id a p. especally since they dont get in rhoms all the time. we do get these threads once a week and it is getting a bit old. generaly the staff of a lfs does not know what they r talking about but u as a person who is on tihs site can educate them about the rhom or any other p's that they have.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> And you know what....he is 100% correct. You can toss any lable you want on a rhombeus but it is still a rhombeus.
> [snapback]852482[/snapback]​


this is the most solid and truely misunderstood or ignored statement to be made on this board. Too many people are predisposed to finding out what to CALL their Rhom other than what it is.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Its your job to know what your purchased. ITS YOUR MONEY. You have the knowledge and the ability to gain more knowledge from this site. Plus maybe the LFS mislabels a piranha that could be very rare and sell it for less than its worth.

Agree with Grossgurke.


----------



## L10452 (Nov 19, 2004)

[quote name='elTwitcho' date='Jan 19 2005, 08:28 PM']
The f*ck is wrong with me? Chill the f*ck out, how about you wipe the foam from your chin, take a nice long walk and return when you're ready to talk like a big boy. When you can write a response that isn't "OMG AND HE f*cking DIDN"T FUCKIG f*ck KNOW WHAT THE f*ck WHERE THE f*ck THE f*cking DUMMY GOT THE f*cking FISH FROM AND I f*cking FUCKED f*ck SCREAMED AND HES A f*cking DUMMY AND I f*cking DONT KNOW BUT HE SHOULD AND HES A DUMMY AND A f*cking IDIOT AND f*ck THE LFS AND f*ck THE GUY WHO DOESNT KNOW THE f*cking sh*t I SHOULD f*cking RESEARCH FOR MY f*cking SELF f*ck f*ck f*ck f*ck" we can talk









Again, this forum is for our use and our opinions. Obviously you either work at a pet store or ur girl does to take what I say so personally. Anyway, I'm saying "f*ck" because of the BS you're trying to pull here. I have every right to voice my opinion and concerns about anything pertaining to piranhas. Yeah, I learned more about piranhas since joining Pf and yeah I did not know what most were. But if you're going to shell out like $50.00 to $100.00, I feel that at least the manager should know a bit more about what he sells. As far as this response, you really need to grow up because you're the f*cking moron for even putting all this effort into this. Remember, this site is for buying/selling, learning, & sharing opinions. I request this post be closed on grounds that we won't have a decent conversation and this is going to end up a pissing contest.


----------



## SERRASALMUS NATTERRERI (Jan 11, 2005)

i think we all tried getting ripped off once, but just hang in there you will eventually find the right source for lagit ps..


----------



## The_Spoot (Nov 15, 2004)

Ewww who cares what water it came out of. It's in your little fish tank now.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

L10452 said:


> Again, this forum is for our use and our opinions. Obviously you either work at a pet store or ur girl does to take what I say so personally. Anyway, I'm saying "f*ck" because of the BS you're trying to pull here. I have every right to voice my opinion and concerns about anything pertaining to piranhas.
> [snapback]852872[/snapback]​


No, I have no connection to the fish store industry beyond buying fish. The forum is for discussing opinions and sharing them, when you post something so stupid in such a blatantly retarded manner as



> I bought another "Rhom" today and I asked the manager which kind was it and his reply was, " It's a Rhombeus". No sh*t Scooby, but what kind of rhom is it? He said a black one. f*cking dummy... this guy was killing me. Maybe I should've killed him


what did you expect? That everyone was going to jump on and say "Yeah! f*ck the LFS! We're stupid too!"? You have every right to voice your opinion, just as I have every right to point out the stupidity of being so angry at someone for not meeting your completely unreasonable standards. Then you start swearing at me and act shocked that I didn't reply nicely, what did you expect in return exactly?

If you're so big on sharing your opinion, don't be so shocked when other people have contrary opinions.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i love reading responces that eltwitcho rights he has the great ability to write what we r all thinking. gotta love it


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I have to agree with elTwitcho on this. You people put way too much stock on others. You think a $7.00 employee is going to go that extra effort to know the exact river every fish in the store came from? You are being unrealistic. Also, Like Dan said, IDing small serras is not easy so you go by what you are told....You are told its a rhom so you sell it as a rhom.
> 
> Damn, give some people a little knowledge and they start trashing people. I would bet 99% of you didnt know a rhom from a pacu before you found this site or started doing some looking on the internet....but now you know it all.....whatever.....we get one of these threads every few weeks so enjoy your superiority.
> [snapback]852468[/snapback]​


Exactly.

L10452, if you'd have spend just a little bit more time reading on this matter before badmouthing LFS employees (without even having a valid reason), you'd know damn well there's only one kind of S. rhombeus: it's not exactly rocket science to figure that one out.
It's not exactly rocket science either that whatever color, pattern etc. a Rhom has makes no difference whatsoever. A Rhom is a Rhom is a Rhom: every knucklehead with the IQ of a brick can slap a nice, sales-boosting name on a fish, but an honest dealer wouldn't have to do so, because he knows it adds nothing, nothing at all - but you want your LFS guy to tell you fairytale names, and when he refuses to do so, he's an ignorant asshole all of a sudden??? Remarkable way of reasoning you got, boy









So before ridiculing others about their supposed lack of knowledge, look in the mirror for a second a then tell us who's making a fool out of himself - in plain public, I might add - good job...


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> The f*ck is wrong with me? Chill the f*ck out, how about you wipe the foam from your chin, take a nice long walk and return when you're ready to talk like a big boy. When you can write a response that isn't "OMG AND HE f*cking DIDN"T FUCKIG f*ck KNOW WHAT THE f*ck WHERE THE f*ck THE f*cking DUMMY GOT THE f*cking FISH FROM AND I f*cking FUCKED f*ck SCREAMED AND HES A f*cking DUMMY AND I f*cking DONT KNOW BUT HE SHOULD AND HES A DUMMY AND A f*cking IDIOT AND f*ck THE LFS AND f*ck THE GUY WHO DOESNT KNOW THE f*cking sh*t I SHOULD f*cking RESEARCH FOR MY f*cking SELF f*ck f*ck f*ck f*ck" we can talk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap......









This is some canadian comic gold right here. I have to admit eltwitcho, your posts are genius!


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

not every lfs is like that.But I know what you mean,I have seen that stupidity also.


----------



## L10452 (Nov 19, 2004)

ok boys & girls, this is my last response on this post regardless of what the reply is. A few of you say a Rhom is a Rhom is a Rhom, ok...So how come the sponsors here have different prices on rhoms, eg:

*Aquascape*
Blk Rhom 10"(Ven) $800.00
Gold Diamond Rhom 10" $850.00
Blk Rhom (peru) 6" $ 75.00
Blk diamond 6" $125.00 
Blk Rhom (Ven) 6" $160.00
Blk Rhom (Guy) 6" $ 60.00
Gold Diamond Rhom 6" $250.00

*Shark Aquarium*
Blk Rhom 5" $ 49.00
Blk Rhom (Ven) 6" $175.00 
Araguiaia Rhom 7"-8" $125.00

My guess by these prices is that a rhom isn't a rhom isn't a rhom. 
So either some of you are wrong or some of you are being taken for


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

L10452 said:


> ok boys & girls, this is my last response on this post regardless of what the reply is. A few of you say a Rhom is a Rhom is a Rhom, ok...So how come the sponsors here have different prices on rhoms, eg:
> 
> *Aquascape*
> Blk Rhom 10"(Ven) $800.00
> ...


jesus christ, this was already covered. Read the thread again please. If you still dont get it, give up because you never will get it.


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

yes i just purchased one in canada thinking i was getting a rhom but when i first saw it (it came with greyhound from vancouver) i thought it was a red belly.....unlucky or lucky i dont know but when i got him out of there and with some research I found out that it wasnt a Rhome but it was a flukin medinai....i had him for a day now and he hasnt eaten anything yet..


----------



## hemichromis (Apr 23, 2004)

if they call them rhoms and the arent they are violating the trade descriptions act i think thats why they call them black piranhas i tey dont k now because so many species are called blacks; altuvie brandtii rhoms spilos etc etc

any you sho9uld be able to tell if they are over about 4" 
if you cant buy form george hes got a great reputation all over the net and to me his prices seem very good and usually cheaper then anywhere else


----------

